
Google Is Working on Its Own Blockchain-Related Technology - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/google-is-said-to-work-on-its-own-blockchain-related-technology
======
Nuzzerino
"Several people in Google’s infrastructure group, which reports to cloud chief
Diane Greene, have been tinkering with blockchain protocols in recent months,
according to another person familiar with the company. Other Google insiders
said recently that the cloud business is a natural place for blockchain-
related services. The people asked not to be identified talking about the
subject because the company isn’t ready to make an announcement yet."

So, in other words, a few engineers are allegedly messing around on the side
with blockchain code. There is no announcement or official plan to use it. And
two or more Google employees have stated (at some point) that blockchain nodes
work well on cloud servers.

Bloomberg does a lousy job at news, but a great job at making crypto look bad
to its readers. This article is a great exhibit for people to point to and say
that blockchain is a hype bubble. Don't be fooled by the fake news.

------
dward
Google has been experimenting with and deploying blockchain technology since
before 2013. Certificate Transparency[0], designed at Google, stores
certificates in a distributed merkle tree. Any certificate that Chrome accepts
as valid is stored in the certificate transparency merkle tree.

[0][https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6962](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6962)

~~~
Shoothe
Well it may be splitting hair but there is no proof or work and the number of
nodes is certainly smaller.

There is also CONIKS and Google's Key Transparency.

This comes to my mind: [https://medium.com/@bbc4468/centralized-vs-
decentralized-vs-...](https://medium.com/@bbc4468/centralized-vs-
decentralized-vs-distributed-41d92d463868)

------
pib0ss
I feel like I'm the only one that is super tired of all this blockchain junk.
Just like any other tech, you can't solve everything with it.

~~~
Nuzzerino
Bloomberg is notorious for publishing (In my opinion) low-quality blockchain
articles. This one, for example, failed to clearly explain why blockchains
would take the company to the next level. It also wasn't clear if this was one
team's aspirations or a serious strategic direction for the company.

Bloomberg never fails to deliver garbage on this subject.

------
dilippkumar
Can someone please explain why a PAXOS[1] solution isn't sufficient and a
blockchain is required when all the infrastructure and software is owned and
controlled by a single company?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paxos_(computer_science)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paxos_\(computer_science\))

------
cvaidya1986
I wonder which of the current projects are acquisition targets.

